
To Avoid Climate Disaster, Urban Transportation Must Change, Now - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/perspective/2019/03/global-climate-strike-urban-transportation-shared-mobility/585010/
======
jseliger
It is interesting to read these two:
[https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/03/durham-
light-...](https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/03/durham-light-rail-
duke-gotriangle-transit-research-triangle/584839/) in conjunction. Depressing,
too.

